# When you see ONE thing, but it's ANOTHER



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

2 men with sombreros...or 2 old men facing each other


A maid with a hat with a ribbon...or  and old lady looking down with a big nose  and one eye


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 2 men with sombreros...or 2 old men facing each other.  Not Correct
> 
> 
> A maid with a hat with a ribbon...or  and old lady looking down with a big nose  and one eye  Correct.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

oops the first one..old woman and old man facing each other...and sombrero wearing singer and woman with a big hat...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2021)

*it only took a few seconds to see it change.. amazing. eye foolery!    *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> oops the first one..old woman and old man facing each other...and sombrero wearing singer and woman with a big hat...



Not totally correct but close enough  

You needed to include the water urn and the guitar to win the grand prize


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2021)

*Gee had i known that ,  i would of added those little diddies.. Whaaa!!*


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Gee had i known that ,  i would of added those little diddies.. Whaaa!!*


 Love your response. Thank you


----------

